# Do zebra snails breed like rabbits??



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got my first aquarium and it's currently running through a fishless cycle. I would like to put snails in eventually after I get fish settled in and all that. But my concern is that I know snails can breed rapidly and before you know it, POOF, you got a million snails! But I've read that zebra snails don't really do this. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are speaking of the zebra nerites, they will lay eggs but the eggs won't hatch in fresh water. But the eggs are hard to remove as they are stuck pretty good to things.


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot! It now gives me second thoughts on what I want in my aquarium.


----------



## Chiapet (Nov 27, 2011)

Any of the live bearing snails like Rabbit snails(Tylomelania) or Japanese trapdoor snails. These snail are slower to reproduce. That is one of the reasons their prices are usually higher too.


----------

